# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nje kenge per ty

## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

pershendetje...

shpresoj  te kalojme mire ne tingujt qe ndajme ... 

dhe mos harroni, nese ju pershendesin,, pershendetni...dhe shprendani buzeqeshje  :buzeqeshje: 

e filloj me  Shigjeten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase



----------


## Besoja

Pershendes Sorkadhen dhe Symphony,Xhenet dhe Metbalen,Gloreten qe nuk po e shoh gjekundi bashke me te panjohuren...e plot te tjere qe mungojne...si edhe une qe mungoj shume...ehehehehe...

----------


## prishtina75

......mm

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Serioze

Ju pershendes te gjithe ju miq te muzikes  :buzeqeshje: 
Nje dite te bukur sot...

----------


## AlbaneZ

Miremengjes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Shtegtarja



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Shtegtarja



----------


## tetovarja87

Mirmengjesss...

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Nete

Une e kam nisur me vajalina...siq thote pirati, ju pershendes te gjithe qe qenki ketu :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Flm.

----------


## B@Ne

Pershendetje dhe per ty Nete si dhe per te gjithe

----------


## Tipiku

Pershendes Gjithe Princesash e Forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

Pershendetje per te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

